# Plop, plop, Fizz, fizz... Can someone explain this??



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

What does it mean when your stool fizzes like alka-seltzer? Seriously! As soon as it hits the water, it fizzes really loud for about half a minute (unless I flush). I can see it bubbling away too and getting smaller.Any ideas?


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

oh, spirit, Ijust couldn't let this go without commenting.....Ummmmm, maybe you are one "hot babe?" *L*------------------"Society honors its living conformists and its dead troublemakers." (Mignon McLaughlin)


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Maybe, there was gas trapped in the stool.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 02-09-2000).]


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Give me a break Flux. Fizzing (like alka-seltzer) has NOTHING to do with gas.NEXT!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Sorry Spirit, but what do you think the little bubbles in alkaseltzer are, anyway? The suggestion from flux makes sense to me given your description. I mean when soda pop is "fizzing" it is from CO2 gas, right?


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

But it wasn't just fizzing gas. It looked like the stool was actually disintegrating (sp). There was a LITTLE bit of gas in it that I could see, but I'm sure it wasn't all gas that made it fizz. And besides, when there's gas in the stool, it floats. These would sink to the bottom like a stone.At least that what Flux tells me, so that would ruin his whole theory about the gas in the first place.And where would the buring come from? Gas doesn't feel like fire for hours after a release.I don't get that.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

If I'm following you here, I may have experienced a mild version of what you're describing on rare occasions. If we're talking about the same thing, I don't know what it is, but always made the assumption that it had to do with acidity somehow--especially the burning part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2000)

I am going to go off the wall here, but hear me out. Perhaps the gas trapped in your stool is reacting with the acidic nature of your toilet's water. Are you using any toilet cleaner? The chemicals there _might_ be reacting somehow.Just an offhand guess, since I'm no chemist.I did pass the Medical Assistant exam, though.Flux?Mike


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The fizzing sounds like gas, regardless of what the stool is doing. I don't think there is any chemical reaction. Whether the stool floats depends upon the ratio of the mass of gas to the mass of the stool. Only if there is enough gas will it float. It does not *have* to float.The burning could be due hypersensitivity of the rectal nerves and not related to feces or fizzing.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Okay. I'm hearing you, but hwat about the smells (from the gas, not the stool), and the burning? Is that maybe somehow related to acid?


----------

